# uber hosen, uberdork.............



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

TT, GLI.....................TBC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

Teaser threads are teh ghey.
Leprosy > pictures of boxes


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Capt. Obvious)*

I'll be over in a bit to pick up my goodies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uberdork)*

Congrats guys....no fighting over the 3 missing bags, I'll check the warehouse in the morning and get t hem out to ya...


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

Is that recycled cardboard?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadirie* »_Is that recycled cardboard?

yup and its filled with air so thats why he put it in the air forums.
duh.


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

What did they find in that there box?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

still combing with the afro pick........WE AINT FOUND SH*I*T! bahahahahaha


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

hey i was making good sound effects in class today wasnt i ryan.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (be eazy)*

This is what i like to see more FL cars on air!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

If you guys have any questions when installing, don't hesitate to call up for any advice.

Flow don't forget, we have some ideas for your rear set up as well.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

finally figured out how to open this thing


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Capt. Obvious)*

I'll be over in a bit to pick up my goodies.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uberdork)*

Why do you have 5 bags 2 tanks and enough airline to bag 3 limos?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (The_Sauce)*

i think thats for two cars. a GLI and TT


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Florida Flow)*

nah its for 3 limos hahaha


----------



## VeeAhh6 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_nah its for 3 limos hahaha


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (VeeAhh6)*

Good stuff, cant wait to see the TT!


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

uber tight!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (xxp0werrangersxx)*


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (rico_arg)*

update on drews gli coming up.......


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

how bout the tt???


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (diive4sho)*

ehhh.....still in the body shop, hope it gets out soon cuz I hate looking at my air ride sitting in a box


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

andrew, mark, aron, and myself.......on a nice winter humid rainy night here in florida









tonight, we build andrew false floor for the rear truck. and it ended up turning out FüCKin sick! I actually brought the camera out tonight to take pictures of the process
tracing the template from the older false floor to the new one









inside without the floor









all traced out and ready for cutting









garage









the cutting begins









halfway there!









andrew getting all antsy and his pants

















all done with the cutting....mark approved!









andrew, excited as normal









test fitting time!


















testing out the fabric to see what it looks like on the tank and how it will react with the rest.....andrew DOING WORK!









finally placement

















enjoy......








stay tuned for more updates on andrews and mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

pictures turned out sick meloy. when u called me a second ago i was sewing up the final fabric covering for the tank, i ditched the mock up one. looking forward to some final shots and this damn thing being done. love you baby nig


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_pictures turned out sick meloy. when u called me a second ago i was sewing up the final fabric covering for the tank, i ditched the mock up one. looking forward to some final shots and this damn thing being done. love you baby nig

Merrroy...pics came out sick!!!....and





















to a freakin fun time....
now andrew and i will celebrate with beers...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I like the tank cover looks clean. 
Remember we need to get to the bottom of ur spare tire well to be able to run those lines to go under the car. and to the bags. i hope it isnt a pin in the ass to remove. 
Are we still on for this weekend?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Santi)*

yeah the false floor is just laying there. it can easily be removed, thats why its still taped togeather.. haha







im not 100% sure on this weekend but ill let you know homie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uberdork)*

Wow looks sick so far....can't wait to see it all finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (diive4sho)*

Damn you guys and your balmy Florida weather







It was -12 here yesterday








Install is looking sick man


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (moacur)*

hope your going up this weekend. im planing on going up just to see this thing come together!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Florida Flow)*

At least I know now who Im talking to!
Great work guys, Im lovin the pics.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. ([email protected])*

ewwwww band aid!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_yeah the false floor is just laying there. it can easily be removed, thats why its still taped togeather.. haha







im not 100% sure on this weekend but ill let you know homie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh u woosies..







have air ride stuff and dont wanna install it.. WTF is that... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh u woosies..







have air ride stuff and dont wanna install it.. WTF is that... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

well the thing is we may have a little something down here but its not set in stone yet. i just worried about getting up there and having some problem and then being stranded in orlando. i dont know, i worry too much.







ey santi, do you guys have a shop that we could get the rear bracketry from, or have most of the mini truck shops dwindled?


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uberdork)*

oh baby nig. that is sick and i love it alot.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (be eazy)*

figured you guys need some kind of update with the TT

went over to the body shop today to check out the progress.......shes almost ready for prime and paint. got the whole car pretty much sanded besides some small parts, got the handles and mirrors out from the door and the wing from the hatch. still waiting for the windows to come out and for the fender markers to be shaved.....then the car goes to prime. 
im fückinnnn excited!!!!!
as for whats not shown......got the exhaust modified for a turn down, and the bumpers are pretty much almost done thanks to *SAUCEEEEEEEEE*!!!!!! mark and myself are drawing up some mock-ups for the rear false floor and for the air components. got to decide exactly which design im gonna go for. stayed tuned for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

pics


























fatbottom went into the shop today also......stay tuned for his schieße


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

well isnt this schnazzy!
ill put up your pictures of your bumper as soon as i get a chance


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Meloy... Your car looks good the way it is, I would just keep it half ass done like 2 of my cars and sauces car... its whats hawt.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

its true


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_
well the thing is we may have a little something down here but its not set in stone yet. i just worried about getting up there and having some problem and then being stranded in orlando. i dont know, i worry too much.







ey santi, do you guys have a shop that we could get the rear bracketry from, or have most of the mini truck shops dwindled? 

I'd say get the S10 brackets from suicide doors. http://suicidedoors.com/AstroV...s.php
As far as i knew we were gonna sue Randy's garage to do it. Worst comes to worst i may be able to come down in a week or 2. If u guys havent done it by then i'll bring my tools and i'll do it there.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I'd say get the S10 brackets from suicide doors. http://suicidedoors.com/AstroV...s.php
As far as i knew we were gonna sue Randy's garage to do it. Worst comes to worst i may be able to come down in a week or 2. If u guys havent done it by then i'll bring my tools and i'll do it there. 

im not gonna be able to do it this weekend. i gotta notch my frame saturday. priorities i guess..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_
im not gonna be able to do it this weekend. i gotta notch my frame saturday. priorities i guess..

i know u had told me that already... maybe next week.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i know u had told me that already... maybe next week.

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm gonna get bags and change my name to uberchad.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

dang dude i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you vehicular!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

ewwwwww


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

cant wait too c the finish product


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (glimark)*

Where the freak are the updates on this shizzle


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. ([email protected])*

the mayhem begins tonight..........


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_the mayhem begins tonight..........









hmmmm....the mayhem begins....where have I heard that before???


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_the mayhem begins tonight..........









so did it end up working out well or not? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Error
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Santi)*

stick this in ur pipe and smoke biatch!

the car sitting outside








the others are still sitting









front TT bumper pretty much done








rear almost there









got drews car up on the lift, taking everything apart



































_Modified by uBr-HOSEN at 11:32 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

some gnarly axel grindage haha








taking apart the front coils








front bag test fitted









MCLOVINNNNNNN.....superman uuuuuu









this is what I did the whole time.......dont get too excited!
















cutting up the front sway









we broketeddd ur sway









andrew setting up the fronts









fronts in.......ended up dropping the perches all the way down (not shown)













_Modified by uBr-HOSEN at 11:33 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

tested the drop.....moneyyyyyy
































cutting up the piping for the frame notches








thats where we left off for tonight........tomorrows a new day


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

looks dope, andrew. loving it. and also meloy check eurghetto tt thread. idk if its the same thing ur doing but it looks dope.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice work man... you use the bag on the justable coil setup?? these would be work?? no problems with the fitting?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Lookin good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

WOW..lookin pretty sick....so the bags fit the weitec's pretty snugly? or do they have a slight gap where they can wiggle back and fourth??


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Ride height looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you using for the bottom perch under the bag?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That looks awesome dude. I'm dying up here in the snow waiting to start hacking away on my car.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Ride height looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you using for the bottom perch under the bag?

the rear lower brackets were custom made by our friend Pugsley


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (ascgti89)*

pugsley da ma fückin man!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

just got home now with a completely different car. its insane and words really cant feel how happy i am now. i am so grimey and gross from working non stop since friday morning. havnt slept since in almost 36 hours and couldnt be happier. i just wana thank everyone who rolled through to hang out and esp. the people who stayed with me the whole time and helped nock this out. i ouldnt have been able to do it with out them. thanks again and new photos will be up shortly.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

and a special thanks to pugs himself. this wouldnt have ever happened if it wernt for his help and knowlege. pugsley is the man and if anyone in the south east needs help with air or any kind of thing i would suggest getting ahold of him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

sweet man good to hear! you going to SFGTG? or are you coming up north to orlando? would really like to see this!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

im going to sflgtg. not part of the north vs south rival just more convienet since im just north of miami.. ill be up in orlando soon enough tho, and i hope to see the fif as well.


----------



## Pugsley337 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (be eazy)*

Whew that was some good times!!! I think it turned out excellent and am proud to have been able to Git Er Dun! But I am going to bed.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Pugsley337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pugsley337* »_Whew that was some good times!!! I think it turned out excellent and am proud to have been able to Git Er Dun! But I am going to bed.









just make sure its not on the hood of my car this time.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Pugsley337)*

just finishing up editing the pics and started to upload them to my site.......its cominnnnnn


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_just finishing up editing the pics and started to upload them to my site.......its cominnnnnn









Sick


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Travy)*

day 2:
fronts pretty much done, time to start the frame notch








pugs hatchin away








finally got through









figuring out the line route









cutting and sanding started for the rear brackets


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

i'm about to install my UVair bags on my KW v1 coilovers and i have a question?
with the perch all the way down, how high are u guys sitting?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

pugsley welding up the frame








detail pic of the fronts, everything done. waiting for install


















frame notched, painted









welding up the rear brackets


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (VentoVR6Qc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Qc* »_i'm about to install my UVair bags on my KW v1 coilovers and i have a question?
with the perch all the way down, how high are u guys sitting?


patience young one, you will see


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

sunday morning 1:00 am
building up the valves








close up









welding up the rear bottom plates









3:00 am boredom
i stole andrews schmidts

















and marks works


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_

patience young one, you will see 









you take too long to copy and paste some links. GAY


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_im going to sflgtg. not part of the north vs south rival just more convienet since im just north of miami.. ill be up in orlando soon enough tho, and i hope to see the fif as well.

sweet man! really cant wait to see it looks great!


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

sunday
unfortunately I had to be at another photoshoot all day today, so I wasnt able to shoot the process today. until later tonight
FINALLLLLLY
still sitting on the lift, but its sexy tho









finally got her off the lift, the moment we've been waiting for for 3 long ass fückin days



















_Modified by uBr-HOSEN at 9:43 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
you take too long to copy and paste some links. GAY 

sorry master, no bacon on the salad


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

congrats Andrew on the build, it looks sick, i like the 4-mo lip also.. I miss mine...







but i might have found a replacement. We need to get together one day and go shooting up here or down there. 
how far is the subframe, control arms, dog-bone and such from the ground?
or did you guys measure top of fender to ground? 

_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_
sorry master, no bacon on the salad
















salads suck 


_Modified by Santi at 12:49 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

damn dude very sick. get to work on the TT now


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

not really sure. i couldnt really move any more than an 80yo man with arthritis can so i didnt go under to look. i def. need some full bodie weitecs or a set of fk's for the front. cant really tell how much lower shell go in the front untill i replace the tires and roll the fenders. no body work has been done yet..


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

hehehehe i cant wait either
i got the measurement pictures coming


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_hehehehe i cant wait either
i got the measurement pictures coming

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_not really sure. i couldnt really move any more than an 80yo man with arthritis can so i didnt go under to look. i def. need some full bodie weitecs or a set of fk's for the front. cant really tell how much lower shell go in the front untill i replace the tires and roll the fenders. no body work has been done yet..








You poosywoosy. FK's might do the trick. Full threaded weitecs may be hard to find, and proly used to hell and will ride like poop. 

_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_hehehehe i cant wait either
i got the measurement pictures coming

sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

rears
















fronts


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

tight work. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (be eazy)*

Oh nice .. looks sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

mmm that car is supah foine


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

are those with perch's all the way down and no air in the bags?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (VentoVR6Qc)*

yea.....the tires are resting on the fenders and the liners. the fenders need to be rolled. i believe we still had some clearance between the bag and the tires, but the perches were all the way down


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (VentoVR6Qc)*

no not all the way down it just sits on the tire so i guess i need to fnd someone with some 8.5" th-lines to trade me. anyone? that or i partially pull the fender in the rear..


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

thanx for the answers
can't wait to install my airride!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

So when is Meloy's car getting done?


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

hopefully in the next 2 or 3 weeks, its getting paint, and then were going to put it in. Cant wait to see what his car is going to look like.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

he's holdin the ***** car up!


----------



## SoFloGLI (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

I love it. All said and done, how much does a kit like this cost without install?


_Modified by Acura Type-S at 2:10 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_So when is Meloy's car getting done? 

hopefully soon, i cant wait. 
still need to finish up the bumpers and fender, then take the windows out, prime and paint. maybe somewhere in between those stages we I start but who knows. my cars a mess


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Acura Type-S)*

depends on how "baller" you want to go
check out http://www.airassisted.com
thats where we got ours at.....just the basic 3/8 component kit with the uvair bags


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

respekt


----------



## Pugsley337 (Feb 4, 2008)

Damn Right!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Pugsley337)*

andrew fronts look theyr on coils....get fully threaded weitecs


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ascgti89* »_hopefully in the next 2 or 3 weeks, its getting paint, and then were going to put it in. Cant wait to see what his car is going to look like.

thats definetely gonna be sick 

_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_
hopefully soon, i cant wait. 
still need to finish up the bumpers and fender, then take the windows out, prime and paint. maybe somewhere in between those stages we I start but who knows. my cars a mess









well get on it. DO work son. Now that you know what needs to be done it wont be very hard.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

in person it doesnt but i agree i want the front to b lower. trade me fronts?


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

who it works on the justable coils?? looks like not so good.. or??


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

^ what?
sproken english boken here???


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

he's german you a$$


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

babble fish never really was a good translation tool...


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_he's german you a$$

ohh lol oops jk man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_^ what?
sproken english boken here???

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif your such an a$$ sauce.








let the Deutch speak how ever he wants.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_who it works on the justable coils?? looks like not so good.. or??

Yes it is ok to use the bags on coilover suspension....as long as his valves are not too fast and he doesn't jump the car or drop it fast the perch's will not experience any forces that they are not required to handle or anything that a spring wouldn't cause.....
hope this answers your question


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif your such an a$$ sauce.








let the Deutch speak how ever he wants.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

any pics of the custom perches used? wondering how you got a tight seal for the bottom of the bag.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

bag over coil is used for many off-road applications such as jeeps and rock climbers


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

he used UVAIR's Aerosport bags....no need to seal around the shock body...they just slip over








they are double walled....it seals on the inside....think of it like an inner tube that you put over the strut...no need to seal the ends


_Modified by diive4sho at 11:45 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

ok, I see. I just pulled the bag off of one of my easystreet front struts, and it has a O-ring, to seal around the strut body. it isnt self contained.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

yea it just slips over and when the car was in the air we could still move the back around. but once its slammed, theres no way that sucker is moving


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn that looks good.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

any close ups of the rear brackets...I know having a pic online would help a lot of people....I have had to explain cup brackets on the rear of mkiv's many times on here....having an actual pic would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_day 2:









DAMN. MkIV's have SOOOO much room in the front!








Check out all sh*t on my A4:
















Car looks great BTW, now (like all of us unibody guys) you just gotta get the front lower!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Capt. Obvious)*

man you really dont have much in there.. i need to roll my fenders and get a smaller side wall (40 series) and it will be able to go lower. the fender is sitting on the tire so hopefully it will bring it down some when i do that


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Capt. Obvious)*

So it was a great weekend and we make big messes, i think here i was just about near passed out on the hood of a Effed up Navi








and here Pugs well.....ur the man....even if u do falkl asleep mid(ahem)










_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 7:45 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (KraCKeD-GTI)*

hey look a pic of the photographer......woot woot


----------



## Pugsley337 (Feb 4, 2008)

Very funny! I fall asleep after 36 hours on occasion no matter who's hood it's on!


----------



## CrayonBox (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uberdork)*

sick. that is it...


----------



## dart_06 (Nov 24, 2007)

car looks great man!!! love it!!


----------



## P11HLF (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dart_06)*

jetta looks awesome,
which uv bags did you use for the rear? also do you have any more pics of the brackets on the rear?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (P11HLF)*

2" compressed 7" extended
https://host439.ipowerweb.com/...689e2 

we didnt get a complete picture of the rear brackets all put together. Im either going to take a picture of it the next time andrews car is on the lift or when we do the TT. im pretty sure we are going to be doing the same setup on my car. 


_Modified by uBr-HOSEN at 7:49 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

i got a red x


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

yea i dont know why it didnt come up


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

So does the Front bags fit perfectly on the upper and lower spring perches? Or were some sort of adapter plates used. Seems like if it wasn't a tight fit the bags would bang around when not loaded.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_2" compressed 7" extended
https://host439.ipowerweb.com/...689e2 

we didnt get a complete picture of the rear brackets all put together. Im either going to take a picture of it the next time andrews car is on the lift or when we do the TT. im pretty sure we are going to be doing the same setup on my car. 

_Modified by uBr-HOSEN at 7:49 AM 2-5-2008_

Working link: 
https://host439.ipowerweb.com/...d9cbf
If that doesnt work go to http://www.airassisted.com then click on Air Bags, then Universal Air, then @ the bottom they'll be listed. 


_Modified by Santi at 1:09 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_So does the Front bags fit perfectly on the upper and lower spring perches? Or were some sort of adapter plates used. Seems like if it wasn't a tight fit the bags would bang around when not loaded.

how would the bag ever *not* be under load? the weight of the car is on it at all times. the diameter is so close that there isn't much room to move anyway though.


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (Capt. Obvious)*









did you just buy the bag and bracket they sold from a interent site and just move the adjusters all the way down and put the braket and bag over it? cause this would be great cause i have coils already and its cheaper to just buy bags and brakets.
i know mk4 and mk3 are different so just seeing what is need for front and rear


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_
how would the bag ever *not* be under load? the weight of the car is on it at all times. the diameter is so close that there isn't much room to move anyway though.

Any large bump or dip will cause momentary lack of tension as the shock rebounds. This is the exact reason most coilovers have helper springs. To keep the spring from flopping around in those conditions. I was considering doing what they did in this thread but was envisioning bracket that fit snugly arounf the shock body and bolted to the bag to keep everything square and secure. But if it's fits as is that's awsome.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

everyone saying that it is not safe and that its gonna flop around and blah blah blah is wrong. its common sense people. all your doing with the front is taking the spring out and replacing it with an air bag. the car is always under load so no, nothing will fly around or move or mess up the internals of the shock. look at all the kids who remove the helpers... they dont have problems with that, maybe just a rougher ride. its all up to the person. if you worry alot about 5hit like that then get the easystreet set up and then hate that your not low enough, or dont do air at all. all of this is strait forward and commen sense, so if your thinking too much its time to move on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by uberdork at 7:08 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_*or dont do air at all*


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_everyone saying that it is not safe and that its gonna flop around and blah blah blah is wrong. its common sense people. all your doing with the front is taking the spring out and replacing it with an air bag. the car is always under load so no, nothing will fly around or move or mess up the internals of the shock. look at all the kids who remove the helpers... they dont have problems with that, maybe just a rougher ride. its all up to the person. if you worry alot about 5hit like that then get the easystreet set up and then hate that your not low enough, or dont do air at all. all of this is strait forward and commen sense, so if your thinking too much its time to move on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


amen brutha preach it loud...


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Hey if you've got it handled (or think you do) then more power to you. Just wondering how you adressed that issue but apparently it isn't an issue in your eyes. As far as me not doing air ride at all you needent worry about me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_yea i dont know why it didnt come up


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

very nice work andrew she sure does look sexy now lets see her make sparks


----------



## Pugsley337 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

Don't worry cause as long as youre playing Nancy Drew you won't have bags on your coils to mess up! I made sure nothing is moving and since this is like the 40th bag setup I have installed not to mention the 80 or so rides with Hydro's I have built, I am not losing any sleep over it I assure you and as far as bags go this is one of the most user friendly front set-up's I have ever seen, Even in the back it's totally adjustable even if all your bags blew at once you could still drive it home now that's reliability. I put my name on that shiot!


_Modified by Pugsley337 at 8:30 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Pugsley337)*

careful pugsley bites!........get em dawg


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

come here matt give me a hug you big *******


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

yes ryan i know pugley i have seen most of his work and i'll be calling a fellow mini trucker when it's time for a new ride for me


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

courtesy of mr A


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: uber hosen, uberdork............. (uBr-HOSEN)*

That looks hot!


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

wowie!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

nice install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*









It came out great!


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

i love the way it sits on those schmidts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_










Sexy!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

it was that low in the front on coils baby nig....
time for fully threaded coils


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Putting bags on cars is ghey x 3. If I ever saw your car I would laugh at it and then beat you up... losers. You would be much cooler if you spent that money on a cool fiberglass wing or something!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_it was that low in the front on coils baby nig....
time for fully threaded coils

actually its quite lower than when it was on coils in the front. ull see it in person if u ever stop suckin d's and come out of the hole your in.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_
actually its quite lower than when it was on coils in the front. ull see it in person if u ever stop suckin d's and come out of the hole your in.

The only hole sauce is in is some other dudes butt hole...


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
The only hole sauce is in is some other dudes butt hole...









this is the most hibernated queer ever!
how am i hiding???
we all cant be married chadwick


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
this is the most hibernated queer ever!
how am i hiding???
we all cant be married chadwick

lol ok poopdick


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

car looks sick baby nig just get the rear to lay and i'll help you with a drag bar so you can drag and have no worrys


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

nah no dragging for me, not my thing. Maybe if I had a mini truck. U can weld on all the magnesium u want on marks car, he's excited to make sparks or I.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

that ish looks hot
so whats going on with the TT?


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

UR RIMSSS AREEE AMAZINGGGG DID U C THE VIDEO OFFF THEMM ON YOU TUBEEEEEE I LOVEE YOUR RIMMMMS


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

f ... that baby nig lets see some sparks


----------



## JohnA83 (Jun 18, 2006)

that looks so sick.


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re:*

wow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Meh. Not particularly impressed.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (durteeclean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_that ish looks hot
so whats going on with the TT?

give it about two weeks.....hopefully going starting working on the install next weekend after sflgtg


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_
give it about two weeks.....hopefully going starting working on the install next weekend after sflgtg

AFTER? we can get it done by tomorrow... teamwork!!


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

hahahaha......that would be bad arse


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_Putting bags on cars is ghey x 3. If I ever saw your car I would laugh at it and then beat you up... losers. You would be much cooler if you spent that money on a cool fiberglass wing or something! 

hu?


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_
hu?









YOU WANNA START SOMETHING SON?


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

are you being serious?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_are you being serious? 








he's one of the SFL guys.. They all know/play/fondle/whatever eachother.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

south floridas ****ing up son


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*






















































































never gets old!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







he's one of the SFL guys.. They all know/play/fondle/whatever eachother.









santis a south florida kid.
poser.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_nah no dragging for me, not my thing. Maybe if I had a mini truck. U can weld on all the magnesium u want on marks car, he's excited to make sparks or I.

Its Titanium. Magnesium is flamable.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_
santis a south florida kid.
poser.









i know, i never said i wasnt







i'm more of a rouded off FL kid since i'm in otown now.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Its Titanium. Magnesium is flamable.









same sheet different a55hole.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

so now that its been a couple of weeks how r u liking it?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

did u hear what happened santi


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_did u hear what happened santi

Yeah did you hear?????????? WE KICKED ASS ON ROCK BAND!!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Yeah did you hear?????????? WE KICKED ASS ON ROCK BAND!!!!









no we didnt...rockband kicked our asses


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
no we didnt...rockband kicked our asses

oh yeah... crap


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_did u hear what happened santi

NO WHAT?


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
NO WHAT?

Andrew tore his sack open trying to tbag some fat chick.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Andrew tore his sack open trying to tbag some fat chick.

twice


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Andrew tore his sack open trying to tbag some fat chick.








that sucks for him..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Andrew tore his sack open trying to tbag some fat chick.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

no he actually tore a bag at sflgtg


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

how?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (VentoVR6Qc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Qc* »_how?

it was rubbing on the rear bracket...no biggs it will be fixxed soon


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

hmm
gotta check that then
presently installing my bags in my mk4


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (VentoVR6Qc)*

nah it was fixed at the show, in the rain.







just gotta shave down the rear cups a bit and itll all be gravey. currently working on a new set up with the tank/trunk. will have photos soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (uberdork)*

do you have a picture of the brackets for the rear?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_no he actually tore a bag at sflgtg









i figured the analogies where hinting something along those lines... 
that sucks dude.. that rubbing issue will blow stuff up. and thats one of the reasons why i'm tucking, so just incase i can still drive w/ the car all the way down.


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

damn u ryan... i was bringing it back...
but w/e 
bush is ****ing up
clinton is ****ing up

jay is ****ing up...


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (be eazy)*

haha we were saying that s**t all day
since the show was kinda wack and the weather sucked
we just kept saying "south florida is f**king up!"


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i figured the analogies where hinting something along those lines... 
that sucks dude.. that rubbing issue will blow stuff up. and thats one of the reasons why i'm tucking, so just incase i can still drive w/ the car all the way down. 

yeah thats why i need to find someone with a set of 8.5 or 9" th-lines.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (be eazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *be eazy* »_damn u ryan... i was bringing it back...
but w/e 
bush is ****ing up
clinton is ****ing up

jay is ****ing up...









Anderson is ****ing up... look at your sig dumbass... who the hell is tmuning?!








you're fat.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_
yeah thats why i need to find someone with a set of 8.5 or 9" th-lines.

Andrew I got an extra set of adjustable control arms... too bad they are for quattro! You could just make that isht have some crazy neg camber!


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_haha we were saying that s**t all day
since the show was kinda wack and the weather sucked
we just kept saying "south florida is f**king up!"

i know bch. i was saying it all day at meloys, BEFORE the show. 
lol
..."you should sanction me with your army, oohh you aint got no army"









and shut up chad. just cause u got a sweet tt. with sweet interior doesnt mean u got jokes. 
cuz chad, ur ****ing up.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (be eazy)*

oh snap, time to get that OIL.....cough* oil


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_
yeah thats why i need to find someone with a set of 8.5 or 9" th-lines.

good lcuk with that.. you can always get rid of them


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Good meeting you man!!! Beautiful car!


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_oh snap, time to get that OIL.....cough* oil

say real son, he tried to kill my fatha


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (be eazy)*

Meloy I think while your car is in the shop you should ditch the mirrors. Its so clean looking


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i agree. it looks so clean w/o them. specially cus the way audi mounted form factory sucks.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I already have the worst visibility....i couldnt imagine it like this hahaha


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

why isn't the tt done yet? I needs pictars


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

tomorrow hopefully we'll get some more


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Do you have any pics or your rear setup?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_I already have the worst visibility....i couldnt imagine it like this hahaha

get a rear view camera like me. Pu$$y.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
get a rear view camera like me. Pu$$y. 

ha!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Sick Pics Paul







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









Damn dude... I wanna install my stuff really badly and this pic is not helping what-so-ever


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*

tell me about it dude, everytime he pulls up and hits the switches i get a huge ass grin on my face. and I cant stop thinking about it cuz thats all anderson does in class, makes pssst sounds


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

when did you take those pictures paul?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

We met up at a gas station with the South Florida folks after the GTG then went out to eat, I took it at the gas station. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

damn paul they turned out awesome. thanks again for the photos, it was nice meeting you guys and hanging out for a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah sorry i couldn't hang out longer. I was literally in miami for 48 hours. It's tough to crame in 2 shows, hanging out and driving around into that small amount of time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its good to put faces to names and cars to faces and names.








*edit* here is another one or two:



















_Modified by Plain at 11:46 AM 2-15-2008_


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

wow paul those shots came out amazing. it was awesome to meet you and hang. how did the shots come out with the rabbit in the middle of that field?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

They were so so. I'm not going to highjack.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

First markIV to pull off TH lines...ever (imo).







You may have mentioned this in the thread, but is there any way you could space out the front just a tad more? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*








very clean!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

racks


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









High res?
How close is the red car to laying on the subframe?


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

the gli is around1/2inch from laying subframe on ground


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

looks dope...Florida rolls hard..and low...props from ATL


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_looks dope...Florida rolls hard..and low...props from ATL

Watch out , Now all the Florida hating will start


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

the jetta is very beautiful














awesome! didnt find anything about the wheels? what sizes are the th line ?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
Watch out , Now all the Florida hating will start









florida sux!!!!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_the jetta is very beautiful














awesome! didnt find anything about the wheels? what sizes are the th line ?

17x8.5 and 17x9.5


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Watch out , Now all the Florida hating will start









Florida is teh uberghey. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

pictures turned out mleh, weird lighting but heres a rough idea of the new set up. cd changer is going away, so dont mind it.








.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_First markIV to pull off TH lines...ever (imo).







You may have mentioned this in the thread, but is there any way you could space out the front just a tad more? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What about lowlifes old brown mk4 with the colormatched THs?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*























Awesome idea!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

That's great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

reminds me of Arc9's trunk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

wow the trunk is amazing


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

WOW. looks like im going to have to step up my game some







pm sent


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

that trunk kicks a55!!!!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_
17x8.5 and 17x9.5 

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







looks tits


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Thats photoshopped.... FAKERS!

lol love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Thats what I thought too!








Looks good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

now how do you get the tank out if theres problems???
(pshopped)


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

ahhhhh snap! the *TRUNK* is a 1000x better.........whats the deal with this weekend?


_Modified by uBr-HOSEN at 8:02 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_ahhhhh snap! the truck is a 1000x better.........whats the deal with this weekend?

yea the TRUCK is.....
proof read nig!


_Modified by hotsauce36 at 7:58 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

its all easily accessable. most all of the connections are out back of the suitcase so if i have to close off a line or deal with the compressor i can. been strait so far. oh and the best part is the subs still sound good under the floor and the suitecase doesnt rattle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_WOW. looks like im going to have to step up my game some







pm sent









im'ed u back homie


_Modified by uberdork at 11:45 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_ahhhhh snap! the *TRUNK* is a 1000x better.........whats the deal with this weekend?

_Modified by uBr-HOSEN at 8:02 AM 2-20-2008_

pugsley is going out of town again, so, i dont think were gonna be able to get to the car. I have a wedding aswell, so the next weekend coming up should be the one.
Danng such a sick trunk setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish the pics i took came out a bit better, there good enough for a parking lot with one yellow light in the corner tho.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (ascgti89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ascgti89* »_
pugsley is going out of town again, so, i dont think were gonna be able to get to the car. I have a wedding aswell, so the next weekend coming up should be the one.
Danng such a sick trunk setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish the pics i took came out a bit better, there good enough for a parking lot with one yellow light in the corner tho. 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_pictures turned out mleh, weird lighting but heres a rough idea of the new set up. cd changer is going away, so dont mind it.








.










Beautiful man! Great idea.








I desperately need to update my air management setup.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Andrew you can move the Monsoon Amp also. Its easy to remove, i had to move mine also to make room for my tank.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_pictures turned out mleh, weird lighting but heres a rough idea of the new set up. cd changer is going away, so dont mind it.








.











great idea, and looks great!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

where did u put it?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_where did u put it?


look in my build thread. its pushed further in the hole w/o the cage. It has 2 harnesses w/ 15-20 wires and its a pin in the a$$ to get to those to mvoe them.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

santi, u keeping the wing off of the new trunk?


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

deeamnn dude that setup is sick!

i was guna do the same thing haha to keep up with my theme























urs is soo clean!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_santi, u keeping the wing off of the new trunk?

of course. look at the thread in my sig. Its also on EG.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

yea soo much cleaner


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

just finished massaging the fronts a bit more. sits a little less than 21 3/4 and i can barely fit 2 pennys under the subframe.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_just finished massaging the fronts a bit more. sits a little less than 21 3/4 and i can barely fit 2 pennys under the subframe.

pics


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

will do my friend. but now its time for sleep. hopefully will have some up tomorrow.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_will do my friend. but now its time for sleep. hopefully will have some up tomorrow.









me too been toying with the air ride all night


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (ascgti89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ascgti89* »_the gli is around1/2inch from laying subframe on ground

do it on coils and I'll be impressed


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*

WHERE IS THE MOFO'king PICTARS @ YO?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

crappy point and shoot, but you get the idea.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that loosk HOT YO! only need a lil' bit more to touch them grounds. test fit some 18s and see where you sit then.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that loosk HOT YO! only need a lil' bit more to touch them grounds. test fit some 18s and see where you sit then.










he'll sit the same cept tuck some rim....bigger wheel smaller tire...same ish...


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

id like to find some 18's just so the fender to lip gap shortens up but i havnt seen any i like. meh idk what to do...


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

weaksauce


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_id like to find some 18's just so the fender to lip gap shortens up but i havnt seen any i like. meh idk what to do...









oh i was just saying to test fit and see where it would sit w/ 18s. not to sell these and buy something else.. I love the TH lines w/ your theme. it looks hot.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_weaksauce

cool guy.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_crappy point and shoot, but you get the idea.










sweet cv boot juice 
keepin it clean drew


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

just sayin


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (chasattack)*

i like juice.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

that high rocks ;-)


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

18" TH Lines


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (chasattack)*

Oh my andrew......you've got skills for sure. I remember when it had the dixie cup gauge pod you fabbed up a few years back...innovation at its finest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Habafrog)*

a real og since the beginning. man that was so long ago. its crazy to think someone remembers that.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

"that couldn't have been us....we've been cuddling!"


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

So do you have any other pictures with something under the car for reference? I'm suspect of said 1/2 inch of clearance.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_So do you have any other pictures with something under the car for reference? I'm suspect of said 1/2 inch of clearance.

this whole thread uve been super critical and negative and "suspect"....what do u have that makes u such the connoisseur of air ride...u got air?...u draggin subframe?....
"if u dont like it get out" - drew
hahahaha


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Have you seen his car?? He's on coils and lower than just about every airride car in the states


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

i could lay my subframe on the floor if i maxed out my coils too, but that doesnt mean i could drive....
and just for reference, he can hardly fit two pennies under his subframe when its all the way airred out, i have witnessed this


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Have you seen his car?? He's on coils and lower than just about every airride car in the states









OMg he sounds like a GOD. please show me a picture. so i can be amazed for days and wet my pants over all his awesomeness.








I think he has nothing to show for, and if he does i thnk a few of us wont be impressed or amazed, so please amuse us w/ pictures.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

I FOUND IT!!!








BOWLINNNNN!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Have you seen his car?? He's on coils and lower than just about every airride car in the states









like i said...unless hes draggin subframe....get out. 
and paul...hott beetle, suits u well


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

This is Paul's car:
















He drives it at this height, and it's been at several shows at this height. I don't have subframe pictures, but it's _well under _1" of clearance on 195-50-15 tires, which are about stock diameter for a mk3. I'm not trying to start an argument and I don't think Paul is either, but I'm just saying he has pretty high (er...low?







) standards when it comes to slammage and it's easily confused for hating.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Hmmm. I expected lower. *shrug*


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Hmmm. I expected lower. *shrug*

x100


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

here we go, bags vs. coils


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This is Paul's car:


















ok is this bags or coils?


_Modified by Florida Flow at 1:44 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

/\ It's on coils.
You all expected lower? 
Look neither I nor Anthony wanted to start a bunch of bickering or a debate. We just come from the school of if you're gonna be low, you need to be driving your **** like that, not just be low when you're parked. Don't know if anyones told you or not but a car looks pretty badass when it's rollin down the road when it's low as hell, not when it's been raised 2 inches from being low as hell because you're bags aren't stiff enough to ride on.
Here's my subframe shot for all of you who obviously don't care.
Oh and because I know you all really don't care, Anthony likes his **** low too.








It's sad that on coils we're lower than just about every vw on air. Oh and you know what the great thing is? We can drive our **** like this all day and everyday and not just park it at that height.








No hard feelings.










_Modified by Paul. at 4:24 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*

You have a mk3! they are not hard to make low with coils. come on man everyone knows that. Sorry just not impressed i know of two people that are lower then you and they have mk3 also.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

apples to oranges, I wanna see a mk4 on coils that low


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_









E-wang measuring contest aside, that is some CLEEEEAN paint on your car Paul.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

You know of two lower, than show the pictures broseph. I honestly don't believe you.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Paul.)*

Look dudes, I don't care who's weiner is longer or who's car is lower. I don't care how easy or difficult it is to achieve low ride heights on any car, and not claiming to be the lowest or even that Paul is the lowest. I'm not saying any of you guys aren't low, because honestly the owners of the 4-5 lowest airride cars in the USA are posting in this thread. I'm just saying that Paul, and myself as well, have very high standards when it comes to low cars. It's like when beautiful girls send naked pictures to Playboy, and Heff is just like "meh, whatever..." because he looks at perfect t*tties all day long. When you talk to someone who daily drives less than 1" off the pavement, it's hard to impress them with lowness and they're easily skeptical when you claim something is lower.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Look dudes, I don't care who's weiner is longer or who's car is lower. I don't care how easy or difficult it is to achieve low ride heights on any car, and not claiming to be the lowest or even that Paul is the lowest. I'm not saying any of you guys aren't low, because honestly the owners of the 4-5 lowest airride cars in the USA are posting in this thread. I'm just saying that Paul, and myself as well, have very high standards when it comes to low cars. It's like when beautiful girls send naked pictures to Playboy, and Heff is just like "meh, whatever..." because he looks at perfect t*tties all day long. When you talk to someone who daily drives less than 1" off the pavement, it's hard to impress them with lowness and they're easily skeptical when you claim something is lower. 

I totally understand what you mean. Im just saying that it is easy to get that low with a mk3 compared to a mk4 and mk5. i was one of the lowest mk5's out there and my sub frame was about an inch off the ground on coils. but that was not low enough for me. i was as low as the lowest set of coils for the mk5 could go. so i went air the same reason these guys have gone air. Im sure you will be perfectly happy of the ride hight on these cars seeing when i drive im still tucking 17's in the rear. 


_Modified by Florida Flow at 2:51 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

who cares....go into another thread and tell everyone there (who probably care as little as we do) and tell them how low you are.
This is not a battle of who is lower than who http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

car is clean as hell and its low. i think people just got off on the wrong foot here when we figured u had a mk4. its all good no bickering or pen1s measing anymore, i dont wana get it locked. 
oh almost forgot this is uberdork, im on my buddies computer. 



_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 1:19 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

keep it on topic guys. this isnt a whos lowest thread.
or a bags vs coils thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

thank you!!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

photobucket ftl


































_Modified by hotsauce36 at 3:48 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

yea what happened to the transfer son


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

idk it cancelled so i bailed


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I agree completely with what anthony said, and to uberdork, sorry for the little sidetrack this turned into. The car looks good and it definitley is low for sure. All I wanted to see was some other subframe shots. I look forward to checkin it out this year if you make it to any shows up this way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*

damn looks so sick! I wish you could have 8's all around! so sick!


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

huh?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Paul.)*

his rear are 9.5 so he rest the fenders on the rear tires....flow was saying he wishes he had the same size as the fronts in the rear


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_his rear are 9.5 so he rest the fenders on the rear tires....flow was saying he wishes he had the same size as the fronts in the rear

we just fitted his rears with some stealies just to see....front subframe hit the ground.....


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

santi is going to be pissed


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*

pictures NOW!!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_pictures NOW!!


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

I gotcha. 
Driving you're car with the rear tires resting on your inner fender well is no fun and smells really bad, trust me.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Paul.)*









.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

hah that schit was sooo random....yet soo funny


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
we just fitted his rears with some stealies just to see....front subframe hit the ground.....

hot. i wanna see pics NOW! 

_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_santi is going to be pissed
















more jealous. I wish i could get my front lower. I still need to try a few things, i just dont have the time to take them apart.


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

haha, that pictures great


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

After seeing this car for the first time this weekend pics just don't do it justice, Nice work


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_After seeing this car for the first time this weekend pics just don't do it justice, Nice work

we can try...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

HA! Nice!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*

Paul, didnt you have a similar picture taken with a jacked up white truck on mudders from the FLA GTG?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

yea that was the first thing i said when i saw that truck....i was like o man were gonna have to send these to paul


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

i was trying to park under a semi this weekend, only got 3" to go.







but i only have 3/8s before i touch ground


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

subframe is officially on the floor. will hopefully have some sort of photo(s) tomorrow.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Hotnesss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_will hopefully have some sort of photo(s) tomorrow.









ohh thursday night is when we will have some photos


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

just got back from the meet and saw the car.. i tell you its like music to your ears when you hear the sub frame clink against the asphalt


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_








.


new low.life.society project. everyone has to get a pick with a truck jacked up that is the same color as your car.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

also, how is the ride on those fronts?


----------



## SoFloGLI (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
new low.life.society project. everyone has to get a pick with a truck jacked up that is the same color as your car.









No fair to the BL owners.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Acura Type-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Acura Type-S* »_
No fair to the BL owners.

I am sure someone out there has a Blue truck, that could be close in color.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

haha that pic with the truck is fantastic


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (droche005)*

I had bags once, but I sold the kit to get some TH's. wish I could'a kept both. 
Use Bonrath drop strut bushings for an extra 10mm drop. 
Here, Air-ride, stock Beetle wheels and tires, subframe on ground:








Sold the air ride for a large set of TH's:
















The above was with a tad under 2" clearance from the subframe to the ground on Weitec's. 
There is absolutely no way you could lay frame on 18's without hacking the front inner fender wells. 
Sick Bora. Stick with the 17's.


----------



## monosylabik (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Shurls)*

andrew you're a ****ing animal dude! **** looks MINT!


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (monosylabik)*

hope to join you FL bastids soon..............................................








hopefully have one of mason's kits by summer


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (digifart)*

well if anything well see u when we come up to the atl. you and i can shoot fire works at mark and his bf from ihop while they make out.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

ill bring the rain


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

i dont see no updated pics yet.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i dont see no updated pics yet.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









just you wait....hahahaha


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

tracing out the floor









the cutting begins









halfway there!









me getting all antsy in my pantsy









ryan excited as normal









all done! mark approved









testing out the fabric to see what it looks like on the tank and how it will react with the rest.....ryan taking the place of andrew, DOING WORK!









HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
























_Modified by uBr-HOSEN at 11:02 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

[email protected]


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

looks good. i was talking about the frame laying whatchamacallit


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

whats a "whatchamacallit"


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Safety glasses!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

psssh safety glasses...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_looks good. i was talking about the frame laying whatchamacallit 

cameras dont fit...toooo loooow haha im jk...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i was trying to park under a semi this weekend, only got 3" to go.







but i only have 3/8s before i touch ground










lower the ground


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_whats a "whatchamacallit" 

"what cha me call it"








i was referring to andrews car.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_ill bring the rain

as you always do...hahaha


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (digifart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifart* »_
as you always do...hahaha

firefighter!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

pictures as promised santi. me laying frame.








.








on the ground son!










_Modified by uberdork at 1:26 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

ahhhh slapping u up son


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

y in gods name do you have that weird picture???
did you steal that from a bum downtown?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

Rolling shots of frame plz... I wanna see some sparks.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

I about spit my drink out when I saw those pics!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (uberdork)*

dope ****


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

thats a good one son.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

hahaha for those who didnt get it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you guys thought about that one long huh.. lol...


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

haha yes sir, spent more time doing the shots then we spent on the false floor. speaking of the false floor we finished it thursday night but im waiting on aaron to post the pictures!!!


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

hows the TT coming along?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

well for the paint and the body work, they say its gonna be done this week but who knows......and the for the bags, we just havent had a weekend to work on it. as of now its gonna be another two weeks before we can


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

bad news about the tt...it actualy caught on fire while it was in the booth


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_well for the paint and the body work, they say its gonna be done this week but who knows......and the for the bags, we just havent had a weekend to work on it. as of now its gonna be another two weeks before we can









my bad geemoney....but as soon as i get home we'll jump on that piece


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_bad news about the tt...it actualy caught on fire while it was in the booth






























yepppp and guess who was there to put the fire out.......SAUCE! 
fücking firefighter


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_bad news about the tt...it actualy caught on fire while it was in the booth






























For real


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

lol nope


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*




































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

that fire would never have started if mr.hosen was there...that dude always has a rain cloud with him in case he has to sprinkle on dem hoes
p.s. hey mark, your boy at IHOP said something about you,him, and a creamy filling










_Modified by digifart at 9:35 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (digifart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifart* »_that fire would never have started if mr.hosen was there...that dude always has a rain cloud with him in case he has to sprinkle on dem hoes
p.s. hey mark, your boy at IHOP said something about you,him, and a creamy filling









_Modified by digifart at 9:35 PM 3-1-2008_

well dont u take it all we all knwo how much u like his cream filled pies


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

heres the pics meloy requested, sorry about the wait


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

are there any other TT's on air in the states?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (digifart)*

hahahah marks gonna hear about this til hes 50...


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (sambrody44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sambrody44* »_are there any other TT's on air in the states?

I dont think soo....but Im not 100% sure either


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*









Car is awesome looking. Me and my friend Paul Wall both want air ride as does one of my friends with a MKIII. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BoostdIndigo at 5:23 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_hahahah marks gonna hear about this til hes 50...

or at least until he and frederick have their first lovechild


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

How does next weekend sound Meloy? I am ready to hack that TT down to size so you can have the other lowest ride in SoFla! 
And to reply about the rear brackets on Andrew's car, they are custom made to fit each individual car there's no standard bracket cause every car even the same model can and is different so I make all brackets on site for custom fitment. believe me it would be so much easier if it was some special magic bracket that just fit perfect cause I would be rich!










_Modified by AirRide By Pugsley at 10:08 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (AirRide By Pugsley)*

ehhh if I can get my car and we have a place....cuz marks out of town and we cant use the shop till he gets back


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

i say we wait for two weeks that way we can do sauce's car too!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

psh. Bch please


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*









.








.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_

















Money







Nice fixed gear too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So what's the scoop on the wheels now? Keepin the poke? Pullin those fenders or still thinking of trading them? Looks so good as is


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

i think im just gonna have to sell them all and buy another set. i really dont want to, but i dont have the moneys for the fender work..


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

looks amazing!


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

I like your style. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_













































DAMN IT. i need a 4-mo lip again. IDK why i sold it int he first place.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

uhhh....yea. dope **** homey


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

FIXIE!


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't know why you would even think of selling those wheels Andrew cause I should have my wheel well roller in the next few weeks!!! Patience Grasshoppa


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (AirRide By Pugsley)*

hes gonna have to paint if hes going to pull the fenders...
i think thats what hes trying to avoid
just found these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif giggity giggity 



















_Modified by hotsauce36 at 10:08 AM 3-3-2008_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

The TH lines look so good on your car...only markIV I have ever liked them on.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_


sooo freashhh








everytime u post a new pic i fall in love with ur car /rims / lowness
if my car wasnt a daily driver this is how i would wanna make it look


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (glimark)*

psh. my turd is daily driven. you could do it too.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

i am still tossing around the idea of selling them, but i would buy th-lines again just with 8.5's the rear.. i like the lips on the 9.5's tho....


----------



## zurus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*

the car looks pimpz yo! lol by the way how much was the airride in total


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (zurus)*

with all the problems i had with the rear (blowing two bags) and the misc. fittings, i would say almost $1300. idk for sure tho, i havnt added everything up.


----------



## zurus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*

so would you recomend them ?


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_with all the problems i had with the rear (blowing two bags) and the misc. fittings, i would say almost $1300. idk for sure tho, i havnt added everything up.

Why the problems? Rubbing, failure???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_with all the problems i had with the rear (blowing two bags) and the misc. fittings, i would say almost $1300. idk for sure tho, i havnt added everything up.

You get those lines I sent you? I didnt have a coupler to join the pieces. Should be easy to find locally. If not let me know.
Was I right with the size?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah man i got em friday and thanks again. i appreciate it. the fitting were 1/4" so they were too small. i went and found some 3/8 PTC fitting and a few unions to mate them to the leader lines. got it this afternoon. should be finishing it all this weekend. thanks again man, your the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadirie* »_
Why the problems? Rubbing, failure???

the bag was rubbing on the reinforcement plates on the rear beam. so we shaved them down and its been strait ever since. if your going to do air i would say call Kevin at AAC and talk to him. he is hands down the nicest and most knowledgeable person to talk to. dont be afraid to ask questions too, thats how u figure **** out. i would recommend getting different bags in the back, maybe ones that are similar to the HPS rear bags, just so u dont have rubbing problems like i did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Thanks for the info. 
Car is clean, I like the Tuck you are getting.


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

This was the first Jetta that I have ever bagged so it was a lot of research and development for me but now I am pretty sure all the bugs are worked out but as with any airride system you will have bugs of your own it just comes with the territory! Either Love it or leave it mentality at it's finest, so if you got big balls and are ready to lay em on the line to get what you want then bags are for you but if not stick to coilovers cause bags are not for poontangs they just help pull em!

Oh and just a hint: When using a fender roller try a heat gun to warm the paint while doing it so the paint bends and dosn't break hotsauce it is a polymer shell afterall!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (AirRide By Pugsley)*

amen.


_Modified by uberdork at 2:12 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

I love how you've side stepped the laying frame pictures.








bring em on


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Paul.)*

i havnt side stepped 5hit. u tell me how im gonna get a camera under there or any where to take a clear enough picture...


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

take the front bumper off, duh...


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*

psssh excuses


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

thats too much work for a gay photo of it sitting on the ground. you guys can get on your hands and knees and look for yourself. ill have a picture eventually, idk when.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

take one from the side, if the subframe is on the ground, then the control arms sould too.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (AirRide By Pugsley)*

i think hes lying...its prob not even close








just kidding, i've heard it clunk out when he lays it down


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_take one from the side, if the subframe is on the ground, then the control arms sould too. 

haha, precisely


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_I love how you've side stepped the laying frame pictures.








bring em on

how bout just wait ill h20 and look for yourself....it really is too hard to get under there...


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (AirRide By Pugsley)*

smyd.








.


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

see, now that wasn't that hard. 
doesn't look like the frame is on the ground though.
we need something for reference.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

What's that smell? Smells like meat... rotten meat.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

**** is sick andrew.....everyone that has seen it knows it's hammered


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (digifart)*

thank you.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_see, now that wasn't that hard. 
doesn't look like the frame is on the ground though.
we need something for reference.









dont be jealous...accept that its better than you


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I'm not jealous.
The car has air, it should be dragging frame, anything else is unacceptable.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Paul.)*

here we go again


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_I'm not jealous.
The car has air, it should be dragging frame, anything else is unacceptable.

uberdork > Paul.


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

you wanna point fingers about this bull****?

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_

/\ point them at this chump who can't keep his damn mouth shut


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_you wanna point fingers about this bull****?
/\ point them at this chump who can't keep his damn mouth shut

so qwit postin in here...u bring nuthing to the thread....u dont like me?...leave
not trying to get this locked so im done speakin to this kid...


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 11:00 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I never said I didn't like you, you're just the one trying to start trouble. I can post my opinion and people like you should be able to respect it and if you can't than ignore it. Plus it's not your thread anyway, even if you are buddies with the op, I don't give a ****.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_The car has air, it should be dragging frame, anything else is unacceptable.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

come on guys. if you wana keep arguing please pm eachother and have e-sex there. i dont wana get this locked. its not an argument thread about peoples views or who likes what.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Back on topic: Car is effin SICK!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_come on guys. if you wana keep arguing please pm eachother and have e-sex there. i dont wana get this locked. its not an argument thread about peoples views or who likes what.









TRUTH! 
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif










































































































you guys should try w/a CHILL PILL. it'll do wonders!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Back on topic: Car is effin SICK!!!!









wrd.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Back on topic: Car is effin SICK!!!!









thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

sick fixie .. again! haha 
what size is the frame looks tall


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

yeah the frame is huge! i got the bike as a 10 speed at salvation army and converted it to a fixxie. im not sure what size the frame is, i just know its way too big. haha im still looking for a smaller frame but havnt had much luck. it gets me around, but could be better.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

nice zip tie Andrew


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (chasattack)*

I'm sure your getting sick of hearing it







But you by FAR have the sickest GLI around right now. Absolutely love it man! So much good taste put into this car


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

its like a retard race......it doesnt matter who wins, youre still retarded!


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
...u bring nuthing to the thread.... so im done speakin to this kid...


and your butterfly kisses you keep blowing towards the op is bringing something to this thread? get real dude
I'm allowed to have an opinion and make comments. I don't think I'm being harsh or an *******, just constructive comments.
Sorry I'm not part of the "in" crowd with your low.life.society, get over it already.
Oh and I'm not a ****in kid dude.


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds to me like these peeps are gettin all butt hurt that Andrew is rolling the lowest GLI in the USA and possibly the WORLD!!! 
And always remember it dosen't matter what they are saying, all that matters is they can't stop talking about your ride and that's what matters!
Paul I can make your subframe lay on the ground too buddy it's ok and you can try to take as many pictures as you want of it and post it all over the world but until then I know a certain red GLI thats your daddy!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (AirRide By Pugsley)*

hahaha i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you pugsley


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

hahahahaha oh man this thread is like a disfunctional family. i just laugh at everything i see.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I'm sure your getting sick of hearing it







But you by FAR have the sickest GLI around right now. Absolutely love it man! So much good taste put into this car
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (AirRide By Pugsley)*

Pugs, try reading what you wrote next time so I can comprehend what kinda **** you're trying to talk.
You put a small enough wheel on any car and you can lay frame. I'm not butt hurt dude.
All I asked was for some pictures, and you all jump all over my back about it.
At the end of the day, it's still a mark iv.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good times.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Paul.)*

ha! now its about wheels!? god damn man! no offense but your posts are like herpes. you just come back like BLAM! here to crap on everyones parade!


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

I'm not trying to rain on your parade dude. You can put your frame on the ground, that's awesome, seriously. It's all your groupies you've got who are making this whole deal worse than it needed to be. It is what it is though.


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (Paul.)*

Maybe you need to work on your comprehensive reading skills buddy cause everybody else got it. 
first it was pic's - posted em'
second it was pictures with reference points or whatever
Now it's small rims
what's next tires?
Do you see a pattern forming? It's just funny to me cause I have been doing this for 10 years for all different types of people, sport trucks, mini trucks, lowriders, ghetto sleds, motorcycles, Import tuners, ******** and you VW guy's are the biggest haters I have ever seen! Just give him props on his ride and accept it cause it's real no trickery just straight up pimp!


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_You can put your frame on the ground, that's awesome, seriously.

I gave him props man.
Since you've bene doing this for so long, you'd know that wheel size as well as tire size play a huge role and how low you get a car. Certain cars have huge ass arches, such as the mark iv vs. older cars which can't readily accept a big wheel like an 18. You put a small wheel on a car with a huge arch, presto, you lay frame.
Of course I wanted pics to show it being on the ground, just like everyone elese. Then we got pics and it doesn't show **** but shadows, which make it look like his frame could be 2 inches off the ground. I asked for something of reference so it's easier to determine what height it's really at. Who gives a **** dude? I'm not hating, just been asking for pictures. Get over it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*

You 2 need to chill out or i dash is gonna http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif this! 
i got nothing againat either of you, but chill out.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

So I had a pop-tart today after lunch.


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

and some milk.


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

them brown sugar joints are an oldie but a goodie


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Paul.)*

help.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_yeah the frame is huge! i got the bike as a 10 speed at salvation army and converted it to a fixxie. im not sure what size the frame is, i just know its way too big. haha im still looking for a smaller frame but havnt had much luck. it gets me around, but could be better.










yeah dude its nice tho.. how much did u get that wheelset for? im looking for a good set of wheels 








theres mine! i repainted it.. it used to be red.. i stuck with the original paint scheme tho


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (uberdork)*

i heart u andrew...no matter wat paul says


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

ok paul we get it...your car can lay frame while your driving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we're not all as cool as you








you said your peice, now accept that we all think your a h0m0
back on topic:









BALLINN!!!!


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

you all really don't know when to give it a ****in rest do you?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_help.

Wasup sunshine?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

o man was last night to freaking funny!!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweet bikes!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

enough of the bickering guys.
it is coming from both sides, so both sides drop it. I dont want to lock this. but will if I have to.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks alot dash!
back on topic








whats up w/ meloys car?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

i have a car?


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

I never realized that the VW/Audi scene and the biking scene were so intertwined. I personally am a downhiller/freerider/jumper, but i used to work at a bike shop and have a great appreciation for roadies and fixed gears and all the other forms of biking. I've said it on this thread before, but I'm sure you cant get enough of it, but sick ride. Both of them.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

thanks man i appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
you said your peice, now accept that we all think your a h0m0


Saucey you know you love the c0ck! 
Andrew we never got to go on that bike ride on the beach








Mel-roy wtf happened to your car? you still working on that isht?
I finally molded the rear smooth on the silver TT, and filled all the holes... and primed it. Car is ready to get some paint now. 


_Modified by vaultpsu at 4:51 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Mark, go to Fat Jon's and get the Jetta... put it on bags.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

DAD!??! your alive????


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_DAD!??! your alive????


no


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*










_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_i heart u andrew...no matter wat paul says

Mark. . .you need to give him the man-shake when you get home


_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 7:37 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

looks dope! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
did you ever swap out the front weitecs with some fully threaded body coilovers... how much lower do you think you can get the front if you did so?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Mike.)*

no i ended up cheating a little here and there. i cant go any lower, the damn subframe is on the ground. so.. thats as low as she goes. i think i might call david blane and see if he can lower the ground for me though.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

finally........started the work today/tonight
tomorrow we shall resume!









but for now


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

nice man!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

fo sho! that's HOT


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_finally........started the work today/tonight
tomorrow we shall resume!









but for now


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks guys.... just need that mofückin paint


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

when is that happening?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

hopefully soon, i cant stand this shït


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

oh i bet, i know i couldnt!


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

looks good dude. is it staying red?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*

what kind of coils you using on the TT?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

its gonna stay amulet, more coats and clears
the coils are H&Rs, thats is pretty much the lowest I can get in the front without hacking up the body. the tires are resting on the inner fender well.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

Sick! Can't wait to see this bad boy done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Badass...


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

baby nigs bringin it back. i say we cut a big holes out for wheel clearance so when u open your hood all u see is two tires and a dumb 1.8T. tub the front hoe


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

that sh!t aint low!
i agree with andrew, straight mini truck status http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_that sh!t aint low!
i agree with andrew, straight mini truck status http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That car is hot the way it is, dont paint it!! You should put some huge primered fiberglass bumpers on it, and some of the m3 fender things and some other isht. And I have no clue why you spent all that money on bags, thats just stupid, you should have just cut your springs man, thats the way to go!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

^^^^^What?







That ish looks hot! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_









Car is lookin sick, way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In this picture what are the steps to putting these together with the brackets? Are you still using the stock bearings? I only ask b/c I'm doing an aerosport bag over coils and I don't want to miss something or put a bearing in that doesn't need to be there.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_









BALLINN!!!!


*DEFINITION OF NU METAL*


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (chasattack)*

i think you are confused.
here you are chas, in all your "nu" metal glory.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*

*andrew your so nu-metal that you go both ways......poking and tucking*







that's non alcoholic beer ..you booze you loose punk


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (chasattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_ *andrew your so nu-metal that you go both ways......poking and tucking*







that's non alcoholic beer ..you booze you *loose* punk

really?? if you booze you loose?
how about lose?


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

the double o just made it look and sound better


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (chasattack)*

soo we ran into some problems last night








the areo sports are way to big and beefy, when compressed it rubs up on the front tires. I still dont know what to do.








The wheels that were on the car were reps and the offsets are really high, and some steelies. 
We are gonna go ahead with the install its just that I wont be able to ride low or be able to get low. Whenever I ride its just got to be fully inflated, plus I wont be driving the car as much cuz it still needs to stay at the body shop and once the paint is done the cars gonna sit in a garage for the paint to cure. So I need to figure out what to do!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

sell your **** to sauce...then get a different kit


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

I blame mark








I had a similar problom in my rear with my magnaflow catback. . . so I just took it off.Its obviously not that easy for you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

what about a spacer? send me some pics.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

That blows, good luck finding a solution


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im going to pull off the fenders this weekend and get a better view of how it sits. that way Ill be able to see how much spacer i need to clear them.
ill let everyone know


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

Looks like i will be down there this weekend. We will noodle on it some and see what we can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

photographs from this weekend.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

love the car man! sorry about everything today!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

no worries at all. not your fault. hope you get the wheel situation smoothed out and roll down this weekend. looking forward to seeing it in person. thanks again for everything, i really appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_no worries at all. not your fault. hope you get the wheel situation smoothed out and roll down this weekend. looking forward to seeing it in person. thanks again for everything, i really appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No prob it was great having you all. always nice to meet killer new people!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (uberdork)*










wideness..


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (candela)*

holy shet...both you guys


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (digifart)*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

those two pics are this ****, both of your cars are sick.
diggin the wheels santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*








wow


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Car looks sick Andrew!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like some serious camber on both you and Santi's car in the first pic.


----------



## phatz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_










God dammm thats a sweet pic! Sick work brother!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (phatz)*








i need 18's


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

hahaha andrews giving in


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Looks like some serious camber on both you and Santi's car in the first pic.

it sjsut the way the wide angle of the pic makes it look.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_







i need 18's

at least for a test fit... you really need a set of 8s in the rear to match the fornt.. or 8.5s w/e...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_those two pics are this ****, both of your cars are sick.
diggin the wheels santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

made some more progress today!!!
mark took off the passenger side fender, this way we can see actually what was going on. heres what happened when the car was lowered with these wheels......the wheels are 18x8 et 33









we decided that we were going to test fit aarons wheels on the car just to get a look of another offset, 17x8.5 et 20. this seemed to do the trick, lowered the car and we had lots of clearance. THANK GOD!!!!!!!! now I can stop worrying.
sooo now I guess ill be ordering some 18x8.5 et 20 schmidts








anyways here are some pic when the bumpers and everything on, which really made a difference. I cant wait to get this **** off the lift.... ohh yea I forgot to take a picture of the 17s without the fender on to show the clearance, I was too excited I forgot lol


























































and while we were ****ing around with my car, andrew was busy installing his new goodies


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

Glad to hear things are lookin a little better..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

so glad we got your 5hit to work baby nig. now go get on the corner with the hot dog man and get that money.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

bitchin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

super stoked that we got all the issues sorted out. 
little bit of jdm love, wheel wise off my car and onto yours and we figured everything out.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (ascgti89)*

wow


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

I kinda dig where you put that monitor display http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (dymer)*

at least the bumpers look good


----------



## phatz (Oct 2, 2005)

Good work guys, call us up if you got any issues.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Lift that bag up!
If you get a flat tire... you will probably take out a bag with ti being that low on the strut and close to the tire. You figure you car with a flat tire is probably 2" or more lower because the tire is collapsed add that to the drop you get when you bag deflates..... Hope that you don't drag your subframe (orwhatever is hanging the lowest) into a pot hole or that crack between the shoulder and main road when you are pulling over after a tire blows.

Spacer or not, your tire should never be up next to your bag, thats why you need to run braided lines... so if a tire sidewall blows, the rubber won't take out a wimpy plastic line. Those bags aired up are like balloons, you rub anything against that bag (a tire flopping around as it airs out going 60-70mph) it will blow.
Just sayin.










_Modified by Plain at 3:13 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*









I'm kind of in love with this 3/4 shot


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_I kinda dig where you put that monitor display http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

To be perfectly honest, I was thinking the exact opposite. It looks like it's totally gonna get in your way there.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
To be perfectly honest, I was thinking the exact opposite. It looks like it's totally gonna get in your way there.

i totally agree with this, i hope it's just temporary.
also i think it is perfect time to shave those side markers door pockets and lines on the roof as well as mirrors. IMO it's going to look way better without those.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i have my turbo timer on the opposite side.. it doesnt get in my way.. but it is on the opposite side


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

i helped andrew with the install, wiring and such. And the placement is actually really nice, it dosent interfere with your leg, espically when getting in and out of the car. Also the location is pretty easy for you to read what the gauge is telling you.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ascgti89)*

Dude, you've finally made it in life!








http://www.elitistpricks.com/


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Dude, you've finally made it in life!








http://www.elitistpricks.com/


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

those guys are such homos!
i really wanna see the cars they drive


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

It's a bunch of dudes who had totally sweet cars way back in the day but who knows what they have now. They think they're the reason the scene is the way it is today but are jealous that they're old news and they don't have a bunch of nut-swingers anymore. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_It's a bunch of dudes who had totally sweet cars way back in the day but who knows what they have now. They think they're the reason the scene is the way it is today but are jealous that they're old news and they don't have a bunch of nut-swingers anymore. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i think wat they do is actually pick hott cars and rank on them...he got on the site, its like a good thing i think...if its mal-intentioned eff them, but it seems like they really do pick hott cars and we all know andrews car is just that...hott


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i wouldnt go as far as to say my car is "hot," but for the turd she is, some people seem to find her visually apealing. i could care less what people say and think, i just find it amusing that someone took the time to find photos, post them on their server and sit down and write about it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by uberdork at 7:07 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

I posted a comment for his article.. I'll just paste it here before he deletes it. 
"Are you kidding me? He used the brass knuckles to prop it open for a picture... nothing more.
His tank setup is original and well done. What's so original about your ****? Nothing. 
Oh I forgot, you have an internet blog that attempts to convince people how much better you are than anyone else, an "elitist". I bet all your myspace friends drool over how cool you are now... "


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_i wouldnt go as far as to say my car is "hot," but for the turd she is, some people seem to find her visually apealing. i could care less what people say and think, i just find it amusing that someone took the time to find photos, post them on their server and sit down and write about it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


Andrew he gave your boot a new name.. "The Spice Rack". lol
I find your turds visually appealing too... let's go have a circle jerk now!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

i think a turd she is


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

Poop.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

tt be hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

MOAR PIC MELOY


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (chasattack)*

fo sho. more pictars


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (chasattack)*

of?.....lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

your car... painted.. hopefully.. or are you all done w/ the air ride and thats it..


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_your car... painted.. hopefully.. or are you all done w/ the air ride and thats it.. 

Rat stylez TT. Done.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_
Rat stylez TT. Done.









man thats what ive been telling this fool since day one.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

he should, but he's a poosywoosy and wont


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_
Rat stylez TT. Done.









ew wtf....no!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
ew wtf....no!

you have no room to talk, your car is still in primer also http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

hey atleast mine is in primer....could be worse
oh btw will be painted by early april


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_hey atleast mine is in primer....could be worse
oh btw will be painted by early april









Werd!


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Werd! 

do you work at california pizza kitchen??


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_
do you work at california pizza kitchen??
















no, but i do love that place..


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

santi you must be a:


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_
do you work at california pizza kitchen??
















oh werd that place is tight and nu i love the new people that work there and the great service..... and the no stogie policy....... idiots


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (chasattack)*

Chas you know you wanted that ****!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (chasattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_
oh werd that place is tight and nu i love the new people that work there and the great service..... and the no stogie policy....... idiots









u really needed to beat that SH!T up son


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

beat that nu-metal ***** all day son
GOT THAT **** ON http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


_Modified by chasattack at 9:28 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (chasattack)*

looks like the H&R front strut is whats holding me back from getting low in the fronts......time to fabricate something








the rears are sitting on the sub frame......but im pretty happy with how the rears sit
pics coming later today!


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

Watching...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spoolin1X* »_Watching...









Bout time


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Some other pics from the 1552 after show.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi looks lower...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Santi looks lower...









Rear i am.. front we are even..


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

i need motivation to bag my audi TT !!!!!
hurry up ryan!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*

Spoolin you don't need any motivation. You got the steez.. Just do it


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (candela)*

I want these wheels on my white TT.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

if you dont get a move on on that TT i might be done first. and i havent bought anything yet


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

o0o0o0ooo0o0o SSHHHEEEETTT!!!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_if you dont get a move on on that TT i might be done first. and i havent bought anything yet









And where exactly are you going to order the parts?! Gotta see this to believe it!


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
And where exactly are you going to order the parts?! Gotta see this to believe it!

airassisted.com


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_
airassisted.com

You have quattro on your TT. If you know of a bag that works, isn't **** and will "fit" our cars, then please share. I have yet to see it. You are going to have to do more fab work than uberhosen had to do. I've seen your myspace, you used to be a completely r1ced out "street racer". Glad you made the move to euro but fair warning it aint gonna be as easy to get on bags as you might think. 
There are R32 applications but they don't exactly fit the same. Mason-tech is rolling out some new isht real soon, I think you should check them out.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
You have quattro on your TT. If you know of a bag that works, isn't **** and will "fit" our cars, then please share. I have yet to see it. You are going to have to do more fab work than uberhosen had to do. I've seen your myspace, you used to be a completely r1ced out "street racer". Glad you made the move to euro but fair warning it aint gonna be as easy to get on bags as you might think. 
There are R32 applications but they don't exactly fit the same. Mason-tech is rolling out some new isht real soon, I think you should check them out.









ok. i was just messin. i'm really looking forward to seeing your car done.
but the sooner yours is done, the easier it'll be for me










_Modified by ilovemyTT at 10:20 AM 4-17-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
You have quattro on your TT. If you know of a bag that works, isn't **** and will "fit" our cars, then please share. I have yet to see it. You are going to have to do more fab work than uberhosen had to do. I've seen your myspace, you used to be a completely r1ced out "street racer". Glad you made the move to euro but fair warning it aint gonna be as easy to get on bags as you might think. 
There are R32 applications but they don't exactly fit the same. Mason-tech is rolling out some new isht real soon, I think you should check them out.









really dont think its that much harder to do a TT then an R and it will def go low low in the rear.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Any pics of the rear supsension on a TT?


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

its not a quattro i don't think


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (chasattack)*

no meloys car is not quattro


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

duh its a cinco. its mexican.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Any pics of the rear supsension on a TT?

Same as yours but with a little less space! It will go low low in the rear with the right equipment. Waiting on Scott from Mason-Tech!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_duh its a cinco. its mexican.

ur children are mexican!
how's anna doing?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

andrew ate her!
found this picture of him










_Modified by hotsauce36 at 9:52 AM 4-17-2008_


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

ewww what the fuuk is that? I hate clowns.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

dude hes mexican....thats the day of the dead thingy
this you probably wont like


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

ahahahahha


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

wow u really have no life.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

sooo when you guys were notchin andrews and marks frame, did you have issues with the fuel lines running through the rail? i know santi did back when he got his done and just wanna make sure before i go cuttin away.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

you shouldn't have a problem, the lines exit the rail and go out the top into that black box much before where the frame notch has to be... using a plasma cutter or torch may cause a problem cause its too hot and will melt the lines, but we used a sazall and it was fine. welding you gotta do slow making sure not to build up too much heat.


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

as for the comment mcloven made about the cutting with a plasma cutter it shouldn't get to hot if you know what your doing as for the torch the heat spreads fast so a resip saw and the plasma cutter are the best idea and as for welding mig and doing stitch welds is best to control the heat


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

figured Id bring this mofo back from the dead









shes getting closer.........got all the airride done, pretty much. just a few little things to rearrange and clean up. but what a weekend, tired a fück............wanna thanks everyone that helped this weekend and most of my nukka PUGS!!!!!!!!!! nukka shît
got a set of LMs most of you guys havent seen yet, I was looking to getting some schmidts but an offer came that I couldnt refuse. The tires are beefy as hell so small ones will be coming. some body work still needs to be done and then PAINT. cant wait!!!! Finally finishing up the air put me bad in a good mood








anyways here are some pics


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (chasattack)*

good stuff ryan! cant wait to see it all painted


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

sweet man! looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

looks sweet dude... but why is it all blueprimerish, i thought the car was originally red


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

thats just a guide coat...its just to make sure the car doesnt have any waves in the bodywork


_Modified by hotsauce36 at 8:53 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

still not done yet...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_thats just a guide coat...its just to make sure the car doesnt have any waves in the bodywork

_Modified by hotsauce36 at 8:53 AM 5-12-2008_

NOOOOOOOOOO.....it was def originallly purple...


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

purple drank...... purple


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*





































Looks so good!!!


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*

dope


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

mint!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

Good choice on wheels man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car is gonna look sick when it is done


----------



## chase20v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_yeah the frame is huge! i got the bike as a 10 speed at salvation army and converted it to a fixxie. im not sure what size the frame is, i just know its way too big. haha im still looking for a smaller frame but havnt had much luck. it gets me around, but could be better.










Peugeot fixxie?..... i used to have one








Car looks sick by the way.


_Modified by Chase20VTclt at 8:12 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Chase20VTclt)*

yeah thats all my old lady, i got a new frame now thats alot smaller and actually fits. looks real similar but smaller haha. ill post a photo when i get around to snapping one.
p.s. its damn good to see this thread up on its feet again


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (uberdork)*

the tittie is coming along nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*

u
_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_









h8 u


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

the tt looks awesome.
i'm jealous.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2O Proof (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

very sick!


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (H2O Proof)*

purple guide coat ftw lol
what else do you have to to just block off all that and paint it? or do the bumpers still need work


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

the front bumper needs to be prepped, the rear needs some more work with the valence, and the side skirts.....then paint


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

i was at the shop today mel-roy
they just need to fix the side skirt the guide coat is all sanded down nice and smooth and the second coat of primer is going on soon!


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (chasattack)*

its a new car why so much primer on the body? just wondering

_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_i was at the shop today mel-roy
they just need to fix the side skirt the guide coat is all sanded down nice and smooth and the second coat of primer is going on soon!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

cuz it had been painted before i believe and they wanted to sand down some of the material before they shoot it again. the max you want on a car is 3 paint jobs. after that you wanna sand down most of the material. thus doing that it gets wavy and using a filler primer you can block the car out smooth. doing it twice and youll be extra smooth.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yea the tt had been sprayed twice, we wanted to get alot of the material down so it wasnt super super thick


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

hey just out curiousity...did yall do anything special to get andrews fronts that low? going to santis this weekend and if he did i wanna know lol


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i dont think he did anything out of the norm....the last thing he did to get it where its at was bend the pinch weld that holds the fender well and engine bay together and cut his upper strut mounts in half. Which wasnt i wouldnt have done bc now its hella noisy when he drives, but it did get him quite a bit lower


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

oh okay..i was wondering if he did anything to the strut mounts. i think masontech just came out with some custom strut top mounts


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yea thats the route i would go, they clunk around alot and even he was telling me he hates the noise


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

ya so if thats the case i may just have to rock it not as low in the front until i get some custom strut tops


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_yea thats the route i would go, they clunk around alot and even he was telling me he hates the noise

thats because the bolts they used grind on the top of the strut tower.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

HEY! no1 asked for your input Santiago http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_HEY! no1 asked for your input Santiago http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

shut up sauce, i dont want sean to be scared cus sfl kids with primered cars cant keep their mouth shut about how bad air ride actually is...


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
shut up sauce, i dont want sean to be scared cus sfl kids with primered cars cant keep their mouth shut about how bad air ride actually is... 









yer boff ghey!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
shut up sauce, i dont want sean to be scared cus sfl kids with primered cars cant keep their mouth shut about how bad air ride actually is... 









who said it was still primered?


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
who said it was still primered?









oh yea i forgot sauce is finna slap ya up!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (chasattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_
yer boff ghey!

says the guy w/ the stock car.









_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
who said it was still primered?









i did, cus it proly still is...


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*








If you only knew....


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
says the guy w/ the stock car.









whats stock about it ? i got cut oem sport springs! ****s custom


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

so you think you can do it santi? lol
i might order the mounts from mason tech anyway just to have a nice clean set up


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_







If you only knew....

prove me wrong then newbter. 

_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_
whats stock about it ? i got cut oem sport springs! ****s custom 

idk.. it looked stock when i saw it that one day.







well i gues its custom OEM+.. 


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_so you think you can do it santi? lol
i might order the mounts from mason tech anyway just to have a nice clean set up 

have you seen my car lately.. if i can make the sh!ttiest kit sold (chassis tech) sit like this i think i cna make yours work.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

oh i didnt know it had that much material on it isnt the max you want before its prone to crack real bad like 4 or 5 mil yea f uck trying to block those arches that car is to round like bugs i hate them lol good luck
what color are you painting it?
is sean painting it?
oh and corrado sean im painting my gti the same color as your gli


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_oh i didnt know it had that much material on it isnt the max you want before its prone to crack real bad like 4 or 5 mil yea f uck trying to block those arches that car is to round like bugs i hate them lol good luck
what color are you painting it?
is sean painting it?
oh and corrado sean im painting my gti the same color as your gli 

usually a factory paint job is 4 or 5 mils. the max you want ive been told is about 12-14 mils. 
and why you gotta paint your car the same color? lol


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
usually a factory paint job is 4 or 5 mils. the max you want ive been told is about 12-14 mils. 
and why you gotta paint your car the same color? lol

cause that color is the f*ucking dope show, 
what kind of products do you use on your ish sean? ppg? dupont? 
you painting the tt?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

nah im not painting it. i wanted to but i think he already arranged it with the shop down there. 
i use standox paint at work. its a high end european paint. mercedes uses it and what not.


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice to see the travel on that thing Meloy! Looks like the brackets worked just right, I am glad to see youre happy with it, any questions feel free to gimme a call anytime. nukka ****!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (AirRide By Pugsley)*

ZzZZZZzzzZZZz


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

yeah this one has been dead for awhile, where are the updates?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

just got word, uber hosens car will be in the booth tomorrow morning!!


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_just got word, *sh-tsweak.*'s car will be in the booth tomorrow morning!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

is there any paint on this car yet?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

nope http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
tomorrow, he told me to stop by the shop in the afternoon and it should be out of the booth. But the bumpers will be painted thurs or maybe later weds
ill be taking pics


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*









Andrew, sickest **** evAr... that's awesome!!!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Fat Jon)*

thank you.

hows the mk2 coming?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*









.








.








.








.









just tryin' to bring it back.


_Modified by uberdork at 2:02 AM 6-30-2008_


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_thank you.

hows the mk2 coming?

slow process... moneys tight $1200/month on diesel driving the truck.. insurance went up... blah whatever... it'll happen soon


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_



































































Less bike ******ry and more paint, I swear meloy im driving down there on my heavy azz 20's and burning your car to the ground in a week if i don't see some mother ****** paint on your car soon......


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

oh btw guide coats dont count......... get to blocking


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

this thing was supposed to be in the booth last monday, but Dbag Jay is sucking major sack http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

yea this is getting ridiculous...........im out of town right now, but if this **** isnt done when I get home, all hell is breaking loose!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

some RS's would look good on the mkIV


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_some RS's would look good on the mkIV









you outta your mind?







those THs are the f*uckin SH*T. i love RSs too man, but f*ck... COME ON MAN!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

car looks awesome with the painted 4 motion lip but i would have kept the stubbies......to each his own, it looks amazing!


----------



## revolverapology (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Habafrog)*

The cars look stupefying!!! The THs are perfect. I need to hook up with some reall vw guys in florida..ill be getting my bags after my band get back from tour...








Steve


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (revolverapology)*

this has been a trick all along hasn't it....your photoshop skills are very misleading








come on...the suspense is intense for this tt


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*

MALLOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PAINT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

its probably still not even rolled over to the paint booth.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

yea cause jay loves the ****


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

do work so wheres it at has it been blocked and re primed or blocked then ready to shoot 
same color red?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

that sh!t aint painted i bet...it was supposed to be painted mon


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

well all know its never gonna be painted.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_well all know its never gonna be painted.

sproken english boken here?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

alittle somethin somethin
my camera died as soon as I took the first shot, so bare with me with the cell phone pics


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that looks awesome. 
wat happen w/ ur other name??


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

soo glad you did a color change son


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks great, I cant wait to see it all put back together.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

hooollllllyyyyyy sh!t.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Paint for the TT! Cant wait to see it all together.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

thanks guys, cant wait for next week!!
and santi.....haha i always change my name


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks good man!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_Looks good man! 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

DO WORK


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

looks good guys...hope to catch up to you soon


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

still cuttin the hood/roof?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_still cuttin the hood/roof?


?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

cutting(wetsanding)


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_

























ohhhhhh derr


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i've been waiting a while to see progress on this!


----------



## AirRideByPugsley (Jul 29, 2008)

MMMmmmm Me likes! Can't wait to see big pictures on paperback reading material!! and BTW thanks for the shout out in EuroTuner bro!


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

*MOaR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*

we're going into Supreme Autobody and just gonna start cappin fools! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

IS that TT a quattro if so any pics of the rear bag set up?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (romjetta02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *romjetta02* »_IS that TT a quattro if so any pics of the rear bag set up?

this should answer your question 

_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_no meloys car is not quattro


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re:*

some more of the Titi


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (durteeclean)*

went by the shop today and saw the bumpers, handles and a few acces. painted as well. tt's almost done.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uberdork)*

heres alittle update








all thats left is just to put the window in, the trim, front lights, bumper and spoiler. the guy class wont be working on the car til monday, Ill be picking her up on tuesday.
sooo fückinnnnn excited!
then its time to fix all my leaks


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Hell ya Ryan! cant wait to see this bitch!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_heres alittle update










Cant wait... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Still Fantana)*

thanks guys....i cant wait either








once when I get those massive tires off, I should be able to get lower, tuck the rim alittle


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

about ****ing time


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (chasattack)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looking pretty damn good!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_i've been waiting a while to see progress on this!

x 1,000,000


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

word.nice looking


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*

Plaayybooiii.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (be eazy)*

Can't wait to see this bad boy finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

i did that rear bumper
om me for prices on doing the same


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*

yup.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*

drunk ass......go to bed hahaha


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been following the progress of this for a couple months now. Absolutely amazing. Makes me wish I wasn't so poor. All this is happening in my backyard. Had the airbags thought a year ago. Would be great for those heavy raining days we get here in South Florida to to get out of the flooded roads. Now I know there's a local shop that can handle it.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Indiepunk)*

ITS DONE TODAY I THINK!?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_ITS DONE TODAY I THINK!?!?!?!?!!?!











































































































psh yeah right. it will be done 2010... maybe.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

98.023% done








i actually brought my camera this time


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

picking her up tomorrow night too


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

oh my lanta!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

DAMN!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

photoshop


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

good stuff man! cant wait to see this thing in person


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

shiit that looks good


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

wow, that looks so good!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

LETS KILL JAY!


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

^ im down i hate that d-bag


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

that TT looks so hot


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*









sickk


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

some one wanna tell me whats up with marks gif? or do i need to be high to get it


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

something about birds???
i dont get it either


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

nuthin to get just bumpin the thread showing some love and stickin in some weird hsit i found


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_nuthin to get just bumpin the thread showing some love and stickin in some weird hsit i found

you need to stop bumping ang get to work son


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

ohh snap.....get em!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

soo dope...might have been covered but is it a quattro and any rear suspension pics?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

3 wheel drive


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

Spotted you guys on performance vw.
Amazing work!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (ZakuII)*

just got in from cali last night and had class this morning, tired as ****! the only thing I was looking forward today was the fact that my car was gonna be finished today and that I was picking her up.
I get to the shop and this is how a find her.
-Still untouched since last monday
-Passenger Side Door wont open (which he lied and said they fixed it!)
-Passenger Windows arent in
-Driver Side Door Card Panel no where to be found (found it in the back of the shop behind the paint booth!)
-Hatch Pieces not put back on the car.
-Sections of the headliner found on the floor cover is ****!
-Lost Fender Liners
I think thats everything
sooo I said **** it!.......ill finish this **** myself
heres what a car isnt supposed to look like when you pick it up from a body shop!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

Man I hate body shops, I have been through that wringer several times and I know how much that sucks!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear/see man.
Going to be legit when you finish her up tho


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

that f'ing sucks. thats why i'm glad i dont even have $$$ to take it to one and get stuff done.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

this is why i do it. lol a fellow enthusiast who knows what people are looking for.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

my car had just about as much dust in it as yours when i picked mine up, glad i paid them so much for the work, they couldnt even clean it up


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

we got her cleaned up and semi buttoned up
sh!ts lookin fresh


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_










wow thats pretty filthy 
i hope you didnt have to pay him in full, because technically you will be doing a lot of work yourself 

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_my car had just about as much dust in it as yours when i picked mine up, glad i paid them so much for the work, they couldnt even clean it up








 
im surprised A and L didnt clean it for you
but in general, i cant stand body shops, they are always late on everything, and once the work is done, the car needs to spend a few more weeks with them because they "forgot" to do something


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
but in general, i cant stand body shops, they are always late on everything, and once the work is done, the car needs to spend a few more weeks with them because they "forgot" to do something 

you can't drag EVERY body shop in that generalization, although i would say most are peices of sh!t lol
i have nothing but the best of things to say about where i went for paint


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

At least you finally have your car back. I hope its ready for H20.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

ohhh it will be at h2o son!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

what you know about pink LMs


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

cool man. glad you got it back now you can crank on it yourself and finish it up already.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

lets catch it on fire again!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

......or not!


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

yeah my car is currently being fixed by a vw person from the hack job that was done on it 2 years ago


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (PirateHooKer)*

boo for bad body work


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PirateHooKer* »_yeah my car is currently being fixed by a vw person from the hack job that was done on it 2 years ago

paint the bases back flat, plz!


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
you can't drag EVERY body shop in that generalization, although i would say most are peices of sh!t lol
i have nothing but the best of things to say about where i went for paint

your welcome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (djmike1)*

lemme touch your butt http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

touch this butt son




_Modified by sh-tsweak. at 3:53 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_touch this butt son


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*

wow, so sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

what a change


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

i dunno i think it needs smaller wheels 19's aren't looking right....
i like it regardless.....
just a friendly comment.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spoolin1X* »_i dunno i think it needs smaller wheels 19's aren't looking right....
i like it regardless.....
just a friendly comment.



i agree about the wheels.
looks sick non the less though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

215s instead of those huge 235s, with a little camber and it would do some amazing things to that stance Ryan


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Travy)*

yea 215s are gonna be on next week, its really whats keeping me going much lower all the way around.
I actually was planning on getting 18s but I got the deal of the century on these, and couldnt pass it up


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

personally. i think its all ****. 

i got that 2 for 5 purple tops. what u need.


----------



## Jamaican_tuner (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_yea 215s are gonna be on next week, its really whats keeping me going much lower all the way around.
I actually was planning on getting 18s but I got the deal of the century on these, and couldnt pass it up









IM sent


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spoolin1X* »_i dunno i think it needs smaller wheels 19's aren't looking right....
i like it regardless.....
just a friendly comment.



TTs need the 19s to look lower...its just a fact of life


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

i have a tt too, so i beg to differ..
regardless..


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*

yeah ive been telling him 13's since day one. n!gga just wont listen.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

only if he does them 13 inch gold wires


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_only if he does them 13 inch gold wires









no 18Inch gold 150 spoke wire wheels, would be killer. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

finally, it pays off. . to you sir


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_










BUTTSECKS?!


----------



## AirRideByPugsley (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad to see all my hard work sitting under such a dope ass paint job! Looks awesome Ryan glad to see it!


----------



## J3FF1.8T (Nov 13, 2008)

omg.. i just looked at this thread for like an hour!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (J3FF1.8T)*

its an o.g. thread. cant believe its already almost a year since we put air on my jetta.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (uberdork)*

bump so that this reminds ryan to shoot his new front setup....just you all wait.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

bbbbbump.
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmeloydotcom/


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

lovely! I want to see this thing on smaller wheels!


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

leave it! it's perfect. period, end of conversation


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

yea the 19s are big, but it was something I couldnt refuse when they came towards me. The LMs are going up forsale today or tomorrow. The new wheels Im currently rebuilding and should be putting them back together within 2 weeks. 
Trying to get somethings done before sowo.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

looks good. can't wait to see this thing in about a month.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*









.








.








.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

The car and the photographs are top notch! I love the PP done the to sky.
The car looks much better with the new tires. I agree with the others that said It didn't work before with the large tires on the 19s. Now the stance is perfect. 
BTW, I saw your blog (i'm an internet creeper).. and I can't wait to see the new stuff on!


_Modified by iamraymond at 1:16 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

thanks dude
but shushhhh lol
should be about two more weeks before I can put them together and put them on.


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Photos are awesome of the two cars.
LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But i want the TH's.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

make it rain


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (digifart)*

noo sir you are making it rain.
your car gonna be ready for sowo? I wanna shoot it.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_noo sir you are making it rain.
your car gonna be ready for sowo? I wanna shoot it.









its almost on the road again and i cant wait to chill with you guys


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (digifart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifart* »_
i cant wait to chill with you guys

damn, no ****


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (digifart)*

its about damn time. cant wait to see it. i hope you bring marks ihop date....


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

new ride height


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Damn thats crazy! More pictures.... stat!!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_new *ride* height

you sure about that?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

SPY SHOT








The new stance is NICE!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Not to be a dick or anything at all but cut down some fender liners and screw them in, I basically cut the arch section out of mine and bolted the rest(the ends) in to place, it worked slick.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Not to be a dick or anything at all but cut down some fender liners and screw them in, I basically cut the arch section out of mine and bolted the rest(the ends) in to place, it worked slick.

x2


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (proshot)*

yea I've been meaning to get new ones since the paint shop lost my old ones. hopefully I'll do it soon. 
I'm driving home now from sowo now tomorrow I'll do a decent shoot and post the temp stance up.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*









I like the CCW classics on there.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

DAMN! That looks good.. Anymore pics?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

take a browse in the southern worthersee forum there are a bunch in there


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

CCW's FTMFW!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (midwest dubin)*

heres a few I found in the sowo threads.
but now the cars back on steelies and jack stands


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*











_Modified by uberdork at 12:48 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

5H175W34K


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


























http://www.flickr.com/ryanmeloyDOTcom


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*

fückin ill


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

**** looked killer at sowo duder


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

shekler at sowo. doin it big.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*

sick. thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_sick. thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dude, you car HAS, IS, and ALWAYS WILL BE my favorite MkIV. Thing is straight butter dude


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

thank you. it means alot.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_shekler at sowo. doin it big.

ha ha ha ha. hopefully be doin alot more next year. good seeing you guys


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

bring that shet to h2o fool.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

fu<k mannn, camber took that to a whole new level


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

what rims are those on the red TT? image? sick and simple.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bombardi)*

CCW Classics 17s
Randy is selling them....you should hop on it!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4403529


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*

bump?
what what in the butt


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

17s thats weak, 18s are in this summer didnt yo know dis??


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*








cant wait to see these


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

That is the ugliest Audi I have ever seen... The jetta too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (thibz115)*

thanks for putting my wheels together sir


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

pretty ghetto pictures right now but its ok. the rears are actually 10.5s soo the 215 is pretty redic on there and is leaking just alittle so im gonna sell the 215s and get 225. but I still mounted them anyways








ill get better pictures later



























_Modified by weakstyles. at 5:32 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Hardest tt out there, your wheels look just like mine but supersized.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

hahah thanks. ill shave the bay and throw a VR in there just for you


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Whatup? Looks good... for RS's!!!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

thanks paul, hows everything been over there. u gonna be at h2o this year? bring the mk3


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*

It's been going good. Yeah Ill be at H2o. Im probably just going to ride with someone over to h2o. I sold the MK3 and now own a 65' Beetle . It's my daily driver for now, but with in a few weeks Im going to start taking it apart to do some "stuff" to it.







I'm going to need a sW graphic on it sooner or later.



_Modified by Plain at 3:05 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

ohh sick....well we'll def be there, gonna bring plenty of shet with us.


----------

